# صناعة الاسترنوا



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام اريد من حضراتكم تركيبة الاسترنو وطريقة التصنيع للنوع الجيلاتينى والنوع الجاف


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام ارجوا افادتى فى هذا الموضوع لانه مطلوب منى واريد تصنيعه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يناير 2010)

ما زلت بانتظار الرد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
عذرا هل بالامكان توضيح ما هو الاسترنو


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم نبيل الاسترنوا يستخدم لجعل الماكولات ساخنة لفترة طويلة وذلك فى البوفيهات المفتوحة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكر ردك ولكني لم افهم بعد ما هو هل هو اضافة تضاف الى الطعام ام وعاء يحفظ فيه الطعام ليبقى ساخنا 
وبارك الله فيك علما انني لم اسمع بهذا الاسم من قبل وهل هناك اسم علمي له .


----------



## المهندس ma (19 يناير 2010)

*الاسترنو*

دة مثل الفحم المستخدم فى تسخين الاكل فى المطاعم يبقى لفترة طويلةز


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام الاسترنوا عبارة عن مادة شمعية بها كحول يتم اشعالها تحت الماكولات لتظل ساخنة مدة طويلة وذلك فى البوفيهات المفتوحة فتظل ساخنة لمدة ساعتين او ثلاث ساعات او اكثر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
حقيقة لا اعرف المادة او طريقة تصنيعها ومع ذلك اعتقد ان مادة petrolium gel هي المادة الخام لهذه المادة .
وجزاك الله خير على المعلومة وبتوفيق الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## المشاغب الصغير (23 يونيو 2010)

اكرر طلب اخي الغالي رجاء المساعدة


----------



## ايهاب غازى (23 يونيو 2010)

*الرد على الاخ الفاضل*

عزيزى الاخ الفاضل :

اولا لابد من ذكر ان ماتسال عنه خطير جدا ان تشرع فى تحضيره بدون سابق معرفة 

ثانيا: ان صممت لابد ان تبعد تماما عن اى مصدر للنار مثل السجاير والشرر الكهربى

ثالثا : التركيبة المطلوبة عبارة عن 75% ميثانول + 2% كربابول والباقى ماء مقطر
ويوجد طريقة اخرى باستخدام ايزوبروبانول مع اسيتات الكالسيوم ولكن لم استعملها من قبل


----------



## المشاغب الصغير (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخي الحبيب*

*مشكور اخي الحبيب لكن اتمني من فضلك ان تشرح لي الطريقة ان امكن باكثر تفصيلا
مع ارشادي الي الاسم العلمي او السوقي للكربابول
 مع كل الشكر ليك اخي الغالي
 *​


----------



## ايهاب غازى (26 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المشاغب الصغير 

ارجوا المعذرة لتاخرى فى الرد لظروف عملى 

الكربابول هى مادة شحيحة الذوبان فى الماء ولذلك نتركها مدة طويلة فى الماء المقطر حتى تدوب

وعلى فكرة اسمها التجارى هو نفس الاسم وهى المادة الاساسية فى صنع الجل بانواعه وشكرالك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل ربنا يوفقك انا كنت اصنع الاسترنو منذ عام 87 وحتى 99 وبعد ذلك المنافسة ادت الى تدهور الاسعار مع الارتفاع فى اسعار الخامات ولكن حاول وربنا يساعدك على العموم يستخدم هيدروكسى ميثيل سيليلوز وهو ما يسمى التيلوز 10000 او 100000 وتوجد اسماء تجاريه كتير لنفس الخامة وكلها تصلح وهو متخن للكحول الاحمر فى حدود من 1.5 % الى 2%حسب اللزوجة التى تريدها وكنا نضيف 10% ماء على الكحول فيعطى نتيجه افضل
اما النوع الصلب فنستخدم فى حدود 6% صابون غسيل مجروش وموجود فى كل شركات الصابون لكن كنا نستخدم البخار فى التسخين حتى يذوب ونعبئه قبل ان يبرد فى العبوات وبعد البروده يصير مثل الشمع
ده طبعا بخلاف اقراص الوقود الجافه والتى يستخدم فيها الميثانول ولكنها ليست للفنادق
دعواتى لك ولا تنسانا بصالح الدعاء لنا ولكل من تطوع للمساعدة


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (28 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم عبد القادر2 جزاك اللة خير الجزاء انا لسة ببتدى مشروع صغير لى ولاولادى وبقوم بتجميع المعلومات عن المواد التى يمكن ان تساعدنى فى عمل المشروع وتوضيحك لصناعة هذا المنتج افادنى كثيرا لانى كنت ابحث عنة ولكن اذداد قلقى بسبب ما قلتة عن المنافسة فهل تقترح ان لا اصنع هذا المنتج ام اضمة الى المجموعة التى وقع عليها الاختيار كما رجاء ذكر خطوات التصنيع بالتفصيل وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل انا عندى مشكلة فى جهازى والصحة ايضا ليست على ما يرام لكن الحمدلله هذا رقمى لو حبيت اى ايضاح ااقدر اقدمه لك 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 يوليو 2010)

ولكن اخى الفاضل لما القلق انا فقط ادعوك لدراسة جدوى المشروع حسابيا حسب احوال السوق الحالية اما بالنسبة للتصنيع فهذا هو الشق السهل فى الموضوع حتى لو تحب تجرب خلطة يمكنك الحضور وعمل خلطة حتى خمسون كيلو عينة ولا تقلق كل شىء موجود ويمكنك تصميم القلاب بنفسك على حجم الانتاج ولكنى اطمئنك الانتاج سريع جدا لا يتعدى عشرة دقائق لكل 100 كيلو ولذلك لا يهم كبر حجم المفاعل يكفى التصنيع فى برميل سعة 200 لتر لانتاج طن فى حدود من ساعة الى ساعتين شامل وقت التعبئة والتفريغ اليدوى طبعا الموضوع سهل اهم حاجة البيع ولا تنسى حساب ما يتطلبه ذلك من عمولات حتى لا تفاجا فهذا معروف تماما وله قوانين خاصة فى التسويق للفنادق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم ايهاب غازى والاخ الكريم عبد القادر2 جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة واود ان اقول للاخ الكريم محمد هشام السيد ان50% من نجاح البيع بعد استيفاء الجودة والشكل المناسب والسعر يتمثل فى الذهاب الى العملاء وتقديم المنتج لهم باسلوب عرض جيد مهما كان اسم وحجم العميل ومهما كان اسم وحجم المنافس فلا تخشى واذهب الى العملاء وقم بالعرض عليهم والنتائج على الله فلابد ان تكون عندك اخى روح المخاطرة نعم هى مخاطرة محسوبة بالدراسة والله الموفق تمنياتى بالنجاح


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم المشرف مهندسى المحبه انا اسف لكتابة تليفونى ولكنى اقصد المساعدة لوجه الله تعالى وسبق وسمح لى بترك تيلفونى واتصل بى اخوة قدر الله لى ان اكون عونا صغيرا لهم واعتذر مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد كونكورد (10 أبريل 2011)

_جزاكم الله خيرا ولكننا نريد المزيد عن معرفة الاسترنو_


----------



## farawela (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شاكرين على الجهد المبذول ونرجو توضيح تصنيع اقراص الوقود الجاف مع تحياتى للقائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## fouad astarno (28 أبريل 2012)

ان اردت معرفة الاسترنوا الجيلى


----------



## مهند الطرمان (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجزيكم الخير .. وفكرة حلوة جدا .. ما عمري شفت متلها في منطقتي .. 
ممكن اغلبكم تشرحولنا طريقة التحضير بتفاصيل اأكثر .. بعد إذنكم .. ز


----------



## مهند الطرمان (11 نوفمبر 2012)

كما ارجو منكم التكرم بتوضيح طريقة إستخدامه أيضا .. 
لأني أول مرة أسمع عنه .. وشوقتوني للمعرفة عنه .. المزيد والمزيد .. 
وللأسف مو موجود معلومات عنه بالنت ..


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2014)

هناك انواع مختلفه حسب الاستخدام ومدة الاستخدام فهناك مثلا لتدفئة الطعام ونوع لغليان المياة -عمل الشاى والقهوة...- ونوع اخر لاشعال الفحم والخشب
ونصيحه شخصيه كل هذه الاصناف منتجات رحلات خلويه ومعسكرات وبعض استخدامات الفنادق واذا فكرت فى انتاجها فالجدوى محدوده وعن تجربه فأنا اصنعها بالفعل واستخدمها بفاعليه ولكن فى حدود استخداماتى والمحيطين بى والمشكله اذا ما التزمت بالمواصفات القياسيه العالميه فالاستجابه من المستهلكين ستكون ضعيفه فما زال رخص السعر عامل


----------



## سامح يونيفرسال (10 مارس 2015)

اخى الكريم انا عندى مصتع لتصنيع الاسترنوا الجيلاتينى ومستعد انا اورد لحضرتك اى كميه تحتاجها وبسعر غير قابل للمنافسه 
وانا اعمل فى هذا المجال من اكثر من 10 سنوات لو حبيت تاخد معلومات اكتر او تستفسر عن اى حاجه تليفونى هو 01277654823 انا المهندس سامح


----------

